
Ask HN: Glamorous vs emotion vs styled components? - rayalez
There are all these new fancy ways to write CSS, can somebody explain to me what is the difference between them and which one should I choose?<p>Is there a good reason to switch to them if I&#x27;m pretty happy with Sass+Bootstrap?
======
acemarke
Not an expert on them myself, but I have links to articles discussing those
libraries and the various ways to style React apps (plain CSS, CSS Modules,
CSS-in-JS, and inline styles) in the "React Styling" section of my React/Redux
links list: [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master...](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master/react-styling.md)

------
deadcoder0904
Well you are lucky. I have asked the same question on Reddit /r/reactjs [0]

[0]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/84m529/styled_comp...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/84m529/styled_components_or_glamarous_or_emotion)

------
lprd
I'm a big fan of Styled Components. Also, check out Rebass:
[http://jxnblk.com/rebass/](http://jxnblk.com/rebass/)

